# What can i feed my mice



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

2 mice aged 4-5 weeks I dont have mouse food currently and all they will eat is bird food tried bread


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Grains are better for them than seeds. I'd remove the seed for a day and try to get them to eat some oats, total cerel, barley, and other grains.


----------

